# Where are they now? "Combat School"



## greazyjungle (11 Aug 2012)

So they are showing "Combat School" on the Discovery Channel again.  I note that it was shot in 08/09-ish; I'm just curious about what has come of many of the "characters" featured in the show...

There must be a few friends or friends-of-friends on this forum that can update us??!!


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Aug 2012)

Corey Gillis, the FOO, who only appears a few times, is now a battery commander in 2RCHA. He was sent on the IG course in 2009 after his return from what was his second tour in Afghanistan and I had the pleasure of presenting him the Dawes Sword as the top student on the course in May 2010.


----------



## DexOlesa (11 Aug 2012)

Almost Positive I saw Warrant Rody pass through Winnipeg airport in December. However no idea what he's doing now professionally.


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

Maj Oberwarth is now Lt. Col Oberwarth and is riding a desk in Ottawa If memory serves me correctly.


----------

